# Schaltschrank-Auswahl



## Thomasheins11 (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche für meine Hausautomatisierung einen geeigneten Schaltschrank, wenn möglich mit kompletten Sichtfenster. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob man einfache Schaltschränke mit einen Sichtfenster erweitern könnte? Dazu würde ich dann eine Plexiglasscheibe nehmen. Kann man dies so machen und wie bekommt man die Plexiglasscheibe am besten fest? Die Größe des Schaltschrankes soll nicht unter 300mm x 500mm aufweisen.

Auf Eure Hilfe bin ich sehr Dankbar


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2011)

Es gibt ja so Bussystemgehäuse, die haben eine Plexiglasscheibe. 
Wenn du da das passende mass nicht findest, ein passendes Gehäuse 
suchen, selber das gewünschte Loch reinschneiden und die Scheibe einfach
Mit Silcon einkleben. Das Reicht für den Homebereich ....


----------



## MRT (10 Januar 2011)

Es gibt von Rittal Kunststoffkästen mit Sichtfenster.

http://www.rittal.de/produkte/katalog.asp?ViewAt=1-27-67-196&Dom=com〈=D


----------



## Thomasheins11 (11 Januar 2011)

und wenn man kein Silikon da hat, reicht auch einfacher Sekundenkleber?

Ja, die Schränke von RITTAL habe ich mir auch schon angeguckt. Ich wollte aber gerne die komplett Front mit einen Sichtfenster haben, um wirklich alles einzusehen. Außerdem ist mir die Wahl auf ein Metallgehäuse gefallen. Oder  was zeichnet ein Kunststoffgehäuse aus?


edit: dieses Gehäuse habe ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gesehen - ich kannte nur das Bus-Systemgehäuse von RITTAL, wo es nur in der oberen Hälfte ein Sichtfenster hat.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich glaube das hier ist genau das was Du suchst:

http://www.lohmeier.de/fileadmin/us...ice/Kataloge/PDF-Kataloge/kat_busGehaeuse.pdf

Ausführung BG...-XL. (Achtung, die Flanschplatten müssen extra mitbestellt werden.)

Die Gehäuse sind aus Metall und von gleicher Qualität wie die von Rittal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse sind aus Metall und von gleicher Qualität wie die von Rittal.



unser schaltschrankbau schwärmt für lohmeier


----------



## Thomasheins11 (11 Januar 2011)

hi, danke für deine Antwort!

Leider sind die Kästen nur 120mm hoch. Alleine meine Vipa ist 122mm ohne Hutschiene hoch! Das geht leider nicht. Oder lässt sich da etwas hinbiegen?

Hätte ich dies gewonnen, dann wäre ich wunschlos Glücklich 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300509779763&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## Hermann (13 Januar 2011)

Alternativ von Schneider / Sarel :

http://www.schneider-electric.de/ge...nction_id=13&p_family_id=5471&p_range_id=2536

Spacial S3D mit Sichttür

Gruß


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

wo bist du zu Hause?

bei uns in Salzburg gibt es einen Schaltschrankhersteller, der schon sehr viel im Programm hat, wenn da nichts passendes dabei ist, dann fertigt er auch Einzelstücke für sehr humane Preise und die sind meist nach 1,5 Wochen ausgeliefert: wenn du im Süden angesiedelt bist, dann schau mal unter ERA (Elektrotechnik Ramsauer) in Google, wir haben hier ca. 90% userer Verteiler und Schaltschränke her.


----------

